# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Cullera lidera un frente de alcaldes que rechaza pagar a los regantes por el agua

## NoRegistrado

> El alcalde de Cullera, Jordi Mayor, ha convocado para la próxima semana un cónclave de alcaldes de la Ribera con el que pretende sumar fuerzas para que se anule la tasa por abastecimiento que deben pagar 13 municipios por recibir agua de la potabilizadora de Alzira. Además, se intentará acabar con la permuta a los regantes para que las poblaciones tengan una concesión de agua propia procedente del río Xúquer.
> El alcalde de Cullera, Jordi Mayor (PSPV), envió esta semana una convocatoria a los alcaldes de los otros 12 municipios afectados: Alzira, Sueca, Algemesí, Carcaixent, Favara, Llaurí, Fortaleny, Riola, Benicull, Polinyà del Xùquer, Corbera y Albalat de la Ribera. Aún se desconoce si algún alcalde asistirá y cuál será su postura. Pero cabe recordar que en la anterior legislatura el PSPV, Compromís y Esquerra Unida hicieron del asunto del agua su caballo de batalla frente al anterior Consell y frente a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Xúquer (CHJ), órgano dependiente del Gobierno, y ahora estos municipios están gobernados por estos tres partidos.
> 
> Cullera ha organizado este encuentro para intentar que los 13 municipios tomen una postura común frente al pago del consumo del agua. Si tras la reunión se llegara a algún acuerdo, como por ejemplo solicitar la anulación de la tasa del agua, esta petición se trasladaría a las Administraciones Públicas que gestionan este asunto, es decir, el Consell, la CHJ y la Comunidad de Usuarios de la Ribera. Aunque, tampoco se descarta que cada ayuntamiento pueda aprobar en una sesión plenaria medidas al respecto.


http://www.levante-emv.com/comarcas/...a/1300322.html

Pero es que no se respeta que el consumo de boca tiene preferencia sobre el regadío??
Y tienen que pagar una tasa??

Pues eso no es lo que los regantes vienen diciendo siempre. Qué pillines.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Pero que malos, malos son los regantes...

* el Consell, la CHJ y la Comunidad de Usuarios de la Ribera*

De todos modos, aquí hay más gente metida.


P.D. Desde cuando el Júcar es el Xúquer???

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero que malos, malos son los regantes...


 Yo no he dicho eso. Solo digo que os hartáis de dedir que el agua de boca es preferente, y anda!!!! resulta que no, que tienen que pagar a tus colegas.




> * el Consell, la CHJ y la Comunidad de Usuarios de la Ribera*
> 
> De todos modos, aquí hay más gente metida.
> 
> 
> P.D. *Desde cuando el Júcar es el Xúquer*???


 Pues desde que la Constitución Española lo permite. Sabes lo que es, no?

Aquí había un moderador que desgraciadamente falleció que usaba ese nombre y adoraba el Xúquer. No era el único, porque a mí es un río que me encanta.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

